# Safe temp to take em outside



## striggs (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey ppl, I know since the temps are going to be warming up soon everyone's itching to take their babies outside. I was just curious @ what temperature do y'all feel it's safe to take your babies outside for a stroll. I usually wait till it's about 80 outside, but 70 feels so tempting lol. 
http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u191/
striggs/100_0180.jpg


----------



## thomasjg23 (Mar 18, 2011)

GRRRR I just wish mine would wake up.


----------



## striggs (Mar 18, 2011)

damn Thomas, i'm glad mine neva hibernated.


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't see 70 being bad for them--especially if there's some nice sun. My tegus free roam for hours in my house and it's between 68-72...When they feel the need, they walk back to their cages and bask. I'm no expert, of course...


----------



## reptastic (Mar 18, 2011)

I waited til it was in the 60's but i didnt keep them out for long maybe 20-30 mins, it was just to get some natural sunlight


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 18, 2011)

Thats a big tegu lol. I would think that the 70's would be alright, as someone else stated, some people let theirs free roam around the house and 70's (give or take) where most people keep their temps at. I wish it was 70 here..


----------



## reptastic (Mar 18, 2011)

i remember this day well...it was mid march and it was like 66* so i took nero out for some sun...geesh striggs your tegu makes nero look puny lol well she was a female and was only 8mo. in this pic but still thats a beast of a tegu


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 18, 2011)

A couple of years ago I moved my Tegus enclosure outside when he was hibernating... I waited until the overnight low was no colder than 55*F at night... at that point it was also in the low 70s during the heat of the day... he did great...

Although if a Tegu is not used to burrowing deep to stay warm at night, I wouldn't suddely move him outside overnight when it got that cold...

But regarding daytime roaming temps... mid 60s with direct sunlight would likely be fine, although 70s would be more enjoyable for them...

Mine spends much of the summer outdoors and he doesn't care for real hot temperatures nor hot direct sun. He absolutely loves basking in morning sunshine as the day warms up, but as the heat of the day come sin he seeks a cool place to rest. Then he comes back out for some evening activity...


----------



## striggs (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanx everybody.....i was just curious about what temps y'all bring ya Gu's outside. I've had Chubbz since he was 2 months old, he'll be 5 yrs old in July. He & I always go outside when it's warm. Yesterday was 74 here in the Bronx & I wanted to take him outside but couldn't find his harness & leash lol. I'll wait till the next 70 deg day & get him another 1.......hopefully I'll find the missing one by then. 

Hey Reptastic, your girl looks chunky @ 8 mos. She looks like she'll b a big 1 too.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 19, 2011)

Man Chubbs seems to be getting bigger each picture i see. With a tegu that size the 70's should be fine. The little guys have a harder time with cooler weather. Man we had sun like that the last few days and Bosco loved it! Now its foggy again.


----------



## striggs (Mar 19, 2011)

sup Chelvis? we got teased with 1 day of warm weather.....can't wait til it gets warm so me & Chubbs can roam the streets of NYC. If he gets any bigger he's gonna have to get a job so he can help pay for his food lol


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 19, 2011)

Woa,Chubbs is huge. Is he a Varnyard stock? Hope he can get out there next sunny day and soak up some good sun.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 19, 2011)

I hear ya man, i got a blue to avoid the large size and food bill but Bosco sure did not hear that blue are not suppose to get that big lol. Ya we were suppose to get rain here but we got sunshine and wind so its sunny but cold so the tegus were inside today. Thinking of building an outdoor pen for him. 

Hopefully Chubbs can go out soon, does he still flip out and run back to his duffel bag like he did the first time you took him out?


----------



## messianic (Mar 20, 2011)

I live in southern Cali. And it's been around mid 70s high 60s my tegu will be three aug. Do you guys think that is good temps for her to be out in ?


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 20, 2011)

messianic said:


> I live in southern Cali. And it's been around mid 70s high 60s my tegu will be three aug. Do you guys think that is good temps for her to be out in ?



During the day, yes... although unless the overnight temps are no lower than the mid 60s I would not overnight them outside just yet.


----------



## striggs (Mar 21, 2011)

Nah Strange he's not. If I had more space Chelvis I'd def get a blue.


----------



## Gandolf38 (Mar 22, 2011)

striggs said:


> Hey ppl, I know since the temps are going to be warming up soon everyone's itching to take their babies outside. I was just curious @ what temperature do y'all feel it's safe to take your babies outside for a stroll. I usually wait till it's about 80 outside, but 70 feels so tempting lol.
> http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u191/
> striggs/100_0180.jpg



Beautiful pics!!


----------

